# Kingsford pellets any good



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 23, 2020)

At Walmart right now and they have kingsford pellets 20lb for 11.99. Has anyone used them or does anyone know if they are any good?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 23, 2020)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> At Walmart right now and they have kingsford pellets 20lb for 11.99. Has anyone used them or does anyone know if they are any good?


Kingsford website says they are 100% flavor wood so I'd definitely give them a try. Haven't seen them myself but if I do I'll pick up a bag


----------



## normanaj (Aug 23, 2020)

This is something I also spotted at the local wally world.Didn't buy as I'm overloaded as it is.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 23, 2020)

Bought some at Lowes last year on clearance, had a lot of dust in them, may have been due to being handled too much, worked ok, a 10lb bag normal price was crazy but clearance at $5 I picked up 10 bags, worked ok but lumber jack has more flavor.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks guys. I’ll probably hold off on them. Then again they had looked like they had a lot of dust also. Just looking at other options than the traeger brand


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 23, 2020)

Try Lumberjack charhickory.  100 % hickory charcoaled pellets. Ive used the standard 100% Hickory and the Char Hickory, the Char hickory almost gives a charcoal flavor, close anyway.   Ive been getting them for $9.99 20lb bag at Norbys HW store here in Iowa.


----------

